# Shigley and Mischke???



## bph (Mar 4, 2009)

I see lots of reference to Shigley and Mischke for the ME PE but they have two popular books, "standard handbook of machine design" and "mechanical engineering design", I wonder which one people keep referring too as a must have for the ME PE?

Thanks for your comments.

Bart


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 4, 2009)

mechanical engineering design is the basic text.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 4, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> mechanical engineering design is the basic text.


And unfortunately, I got the 6th edition.

My mechanisms Shigley book is the old school gray and maroon bound. The 6th edition Machine Design text was the more modern text look.

I'd rather have the old school one to match my mechanisms book. It would look better on my shelf for the two times a year an HVAC guy has to pull it out.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> And unfortunately, I got the 6th edition.
> My mechanisms Shigley book is the old school gray and maroon bound. The 6th edition Machine Design text was the more modern text look.
> 
> I'd rather have the old school one to match my mechanisms book. It would look better on my shelf for the two times a year an HVAC guy has to pull it out.


There's a reason the 5th ed. was printed for so long. It looks cool. And from what I understand, the 6th ed. has many errors. Is that true?


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 4, 2009)

my 5th ed. has many post-its and taped in notes, which makes it uberkewl


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 5, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> There's a reason the 5th ed. was printed for so long. It looks cool. And from what I understand, the 6th ed. has many errors. Is that true?


Sadly, I couldn't tell you. Let's just say I've never come across one.


----------

